# Big Green Egg Cooking with lots of photos



## cmcadams (Jun 2, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I thought I'd just put it here...

Please feel free to add your own shots of outdoor cooking here!

I'm trying to eat only local produce this summer, but I'm also starting a month of not cooking on my stove or in my oven at all; everything I cook will be on the smoker or XL Big Green Egg if possible (storms may keep me inside).  If you are thinking of a big green egg, get it... it's by far the most versatile cooker I've used.







I've only had my BGE for a few weeks, but here are a few things I've cooked on it so far, in chronological order:

Pork tenderloin, brisket and pulled pork:















Pizza...
proscuitto, fresh mozz and arugula with a balsamic glaze for sauce, pizza margherita and cream cheese fruit pizza.















French bread, grilled scallops, smoked prime rib in a salt crust, and cream cheesed filled puff pastries with fruit.





to be continued.....


----------



## cmcadams (Jun 2, 2008)

And, finally, to start off my June of cooking outside, strawberry shortcake with homemade whipped cream.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!  How big are those hamburgers?


(why does your cam blur out alot of the pics?)


----------



## cmcadams (Jun 2, 2008)

First, my camera blurs out a lot because I like playing with shallow depth of field.

The 'burgers' are actually pulled pork and brisket sandwiches, and they're pretty small.. I call them bbq sliders.  The rolls are maybe 2 1/2-3 inches across.


----------

